
I’m down to two candidates for my first hire, and one of them is A.I - neilpeel
https://medium.com/@neilswmurray/i-m-down-to-two-candidates-for-my-first-hire-and-one-of-them-is-a-i-b122ba613ad8#.dcjefas3a
======
nobody_nowhere
The "either/or" view of AI vs humans limits thinking about its application. As
the author suggests, the answer is both: AI as an extension and complement is
powerful, but on its own it's pattern recognition without judgement or
intuition.

